
You Are Responsible for Getting Your Ideas to Spread - fogus
http://timkastelle.org/blog/2012/02/you-are-responsible-for-getting-your-ideas-to-spread/
======
silentscope
I've said this for a long time. Your project should carry a bit of you and
what inspires you with it--if not a whole lot. It is your job to share that
light with others.

It is vital to remember that you don't need to do it alone. Ideas naturally
want to be spread, human are social. By getting one person aboard, you make a
bigger impact than you ever thought you could. I am continually surprised how
something so small can travel so fast to so many people.

~~~
orky56
Great point. I've found you need to have two ways to approach people. One is
the short, clear message that communicates the unique value proposition
ideally to someone who is already in the target market. The "a-ha!" moment
should happen pretty quickly.

The other way takes a little bit more work but helps you develop the fist.
This is where you can explain the idea more in-depth and address all the
concerns and pain points the person you are speaking with is going through.
You need to be able to adapt your idea and think on your feet. When this
person gets their "a-ha!" moment, that person is now armed with the knowledge
to address others' concerns and be your biggest advocate.

This is even more important in this age when product ideas are a dime a dozen.
Your value is in how others perceive you and reflect that in their
communication with others.

------
bo_Olean
_Bottom line – to get your ideas to spread you have to connect with people in
a way that is meaningful and useful to them. If you can’t do this, it’s your
fault, not theirs.

Don't blame your customer. _

------
lonnyk
Something I've had a hard time realizing is that the art of being social is a
skill needed offline AND online. This includes being able to pick up on cues
and being able to be a participant in a conversation and not just sit there
talking.

Most of this realization came to me while trying to start a business. I
learned you cannot build a product and expect or assume everyone is going to
give it a try because you have good intentions.

YOU have to put in the time to clearly communicate and connect what you are
solving and why they care.

